# IE Jump/Redirect from Google search



## ericn (Apr 29, 2007)

I have XP, when I search on google and click on a provided link I am redirected to another web site, usually eBay. I ran Hijackthis, from the instructions off of another thread, and got the below results. I also ran Fixwarout.exe and got the results at the bottom if this post. Thanks in advance for any help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:08:31 PM, on 4/28/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Nordlanders\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6B9037E9-EF29-CBDF-3D42-0A0B6A178E21} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\blggffd.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O16 - DPF: {230C3D02-DA27-11D2-8612-00A0C93EEA3C} (SAXFile FileUpload ActiveX Control) - http://winkflash.com/photo/loaders/SAXFile.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by132fd.bay132.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://marketscan.webex.com/client/T24L/support/ieatgpc.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: mnqxcd - {7C580EDB-D6F2-A471-D7AB-E5A687C20A3F} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fgdzh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (read only) (InCDsrvR) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE

Fixwareout Last edited 4/5/2007
Post this report in the forums please 
...
»»»»»Prerun check

»»»»» System restarted

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....

Search five digit cs, dm, kd, jb, other, files.
The following files NEED TO BE SUBMITTED to one of the following URL'S for further inspection.

Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE"
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe /install"
"RemoteControl"="\"C:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDVD\\PDVDServ.exe\""
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NeroCheck.exe"
"InCD"="C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\InCD\\InCD.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_11\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"NvMediaCenter"="RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"MSConfig"="C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHealth\\HelpCtr\\Binaries\\MSConfig.exe /auto"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"NBJ"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\Nero BackItUp\\NBJ.exe\""
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»

Sincerely,

Sick of redirects


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download  Combofix to your desktop:

* Double-click combofix.exe & follow the prompts.
* When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log in your next reply.

Note:
Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall.


----------



## ericn (Apr 29, 2007)

Below is the log file from the combo fix program.

Fixwareout Last edited 4/5/2007
Post this report in the forums please 
...
»»»»»Prerun check

»»»»» System restarted

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....

Search five digit cs, dm, kd, jb, other, files.
The following files NEED TO BE SUBMITTED to one of the following URL'S for further inspection.

Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE"
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe /install"
"RemoteControl"="\"C:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDVD\\PDVDServ.exe\""
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NeroCheck.exe"
"InCD"="C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\InCD\\InCD.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_11\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"NvMediaCenter"="RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"MSConfig"="C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHealth\\HelpCtr\\Binaries\\MSConfig.exe /auto"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"NBJ"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\Nero BackItUp\\NBJ.exe\""
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you posted the wareout report twice instead of the combofix report


----------



## ericn (Apr 29, 2007)

My next post will be asking for someone to teach me how to copy and paste.

Thanks

"Nordlanders" - 07-04-29 19:24:41 Service Pack 2 
ComboFix 07-04-25.4V - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Nordlanders\Desktop\"

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-03-28 to 2007-04-29 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-04-29 08:33	49,152	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-03-27 20:14	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\itunes
2007-03-27 20:14	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\ipod
2007-03-12 20:26	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\quicktime
2007-03-08 08:36	577536	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2007-03-08 08:36	40960	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
2007-03-08 08:36	281600	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2007-03-08 06:47	1843584	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
{6B9037E9-EF29-CBDF-3D42-0A0B6A178E21}	C:\WINDOWS\system32\blggffd.dll
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}	c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE"
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe /install"
"RemoteControl"="\"C:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDVD\\PDVDServ.exe\""
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NeroCheck.exe"
"InCD"="C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\InCD\\InCD.exe"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_11\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"NvMediaCenter"="RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"MSConfig"="C:\\WINDOWS\\PCHealth\\HelpCtr\\Binaries\\MSConfig.exe /auto"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"NBJ"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Ahead\\Nero BackItUp\\NBJ.exe\""
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Grisoft\\AVGFRE~1\\avgw.exe /RUNONCE"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\shellserviceobjectdelayload]
"mnqxcd"="{7C580EDB-D6F2-A471-D7AB-E5A687C20A3F}"

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa
Authentication Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ msv1_0\0\0
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos\0msv1_0\0schannel\0wdigest\0\0
Notification Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ scecli\0\0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^.protected]
"path"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\Startup\\.protected"
"backup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\pss\\.protectedCommon Startup"
"location"="Common Startup"
"command"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\Startup\\.protected"
"item"=".protected"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AVG7_CC]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="avgcc"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Grisoft\\AVGFRE~1\\avgcc.exe /STARTUP"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\iTunesHelper]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="iTunesHelper"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\jcxhize.dll]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="jcxhize"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\rundll32.exe C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\jcxhize.dll,zctzlr"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\ms]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="gm"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\DOCUME~1\\NORDLA~1\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\22443\\gm.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Steam]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="Steam"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Valve\\Steam\\Steam.exe\" -silent"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\swg]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="GoogleToolbarNotifier"
"hkey"="HKCU"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\YBrowser]
"key"="SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Run"
"item"="ybrwicon"
"hkey"="HKLM"
"command"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\browser\\ybrwicon.exe"
"inimapping"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost]
HTTPFilter	REG_MULTI_SZ HTTPFilter\0\0
LocalService	REG_MULTI_SZ Alerter\0WebClient\0LmHosts\0RemoteRegistry\0upnphost\0SSDPSRV\0\0
NetworkService	REG_MULTI_SZ DnsCache\0\0
DcomLaunch	REG_MULTI_SZ DcomLaunch\0TermService\0\0
rpcss	REG_MULTI_SZ RpcSs\0\0
imgsvc	REG_MULTI_SZ StiSvc\0\0
termsvcs	REG_MULTI_SZ TermService\0\0

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{7dac8bcf-1d1c-11d7-a5c5-806d6172696f}]
Shell\AutoRun\command	D:\ASUSACPI.exe

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

********************************************************************

catchme 0.3.660 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-04-29 19:25:53
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

********************************************************************

Completion time: 07-04-29 19:25:55
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 07-04-29 19:25
C:\ComboFix2.txt ... 07-04-29 08:33


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK we need to do this to fix it all now

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Registry * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*
in the *Additional scans sections* please press *select all *and *check* non-microsoft only

Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file 
Use the * Reply* button and attach the notepad file here . I will review it when it comes in.


----------



## ericn (Apr 29, 2007)

I have attached the file. I'd really like to know what you are looking for in each of these. could you please give a sentence or two on each app that was run. Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

WinPFind3 Fix -

Start WinPFind3U. Copy/Paste the information in the codebox below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the *Run Fix* button.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
< SSODL [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad
YN -> {7C580EDB-D6F2-A471-D7AB-E5A687C20A3F} [HKLM] -> %System32%\fgdzh.dll [mnqxcd]
< BHO's > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YY -> {6B9037E9-EF29-CBDF-3D42-0A0B6A178E21} [HKLM] -> %System32%\blggffd.dll [Reg Data - Value does not exist]
[Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
< Disabled MSConfig Folder Items[HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupfolder\
YN -> C:^Documents and Settings^All Users^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^.protected -> %AllUsersStartup%\.pro
< Disabled MSConfig Registry Items [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\
YY -> jcxhize.dll -> %System32%\jcxhize.dll
YN -> ms -> %SystemDrive%\DOCUME~1\NORDLA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\22443\gm.exe
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```
The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

when it reboots

Post the following back here:

the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log)

I will review the information when it comes back in.

Also let me know of any problems you encountered performing the steps above or any continuing problems you are still having with the computer.


----------



## ericn (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not seeing any more jumps or redirects. I only tested it a couple of times, but it looks good so far. Thank you very much for all of your help.


----------

